# Touchpad isnt booting, reacting or anything else



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys,
i use the cm7 mpd for the hp touchpad and all time it worked so well. I was very happy.
With the Alpha 1 no Problems, with the secound one no Problems, with Alpha 3 no Problems - oh sorry. Alpha 3 and my Touchpad isnt booting.
I used the touchpad as usual and the wifi was switched on and suddenly the battery was empty over night. Happend already sometimes! But now it isnt charging anymore. The Mainbutton is just falshing up from left to right and nothing is working. Somebody any ideas what just happend ?!


----------



## TrojanDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

Why are you felching your power button?

Sent from my PovertyPad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Plug it in for an hour, even if it looks like it isn't charging, do it. Before you do that, try holding down power and home key for 30 seconds. Idk what falshing right to left is but try the reset like I said


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have tried to charge the Touchpad over night. I tried to start it but ther ist now just flashin up a BatterySymbol with an ? in the battery as if it wouldn't find a battery! 30sec Power+Home button. Touchpad shuts down.
Thats all that happens !

And the led in the Homebutton is just flashing from left to right!


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like its time to.use the hp doctor to wipe ir back to stock. Can you enter flash mode by holding down the volume key and the power button while the device is off

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

well, i wrote this on another thread, if you haven't done this already, if it looks like a power issue, like 90% of the time it's because the base of the charging unit is a little loose. twist the cap off the base unit, then twist it back on securely. sometimes the contact gets slightly loose and you don't the enough charge to actually charge. even i myself have run into this issue.

i recommend getting a widget like Battery Monitor Widget Pro that will show the actual mA consumption/charge so you actually know for sure the tablet is charging and can detect a defective cable/loose base unit right away.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

It could be your charger or your cable. If you know someone with a touch pad, try their charger and cable to troubleshoot your problem.


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

it is possible to charge with the cable my desire hd ! so i think it should work , or can it still be broken ?

And the WebOS Doctor isnt working ! The PC cant mount the touchpad ! It tells me to plug the usb cable ^^ but its plugged ! So WTF !

@* vsawri*
What basement did u mean ?
I opened the charging unit, and everything seems to be ok !

I cant even charge it when it is plugged to the pc with the usb cable. Just the homebutton is flashing up again!
Power + Volume isnt working. Nothing happens !

When i press the Powerbutton the Touchpad sometimes starts and shows me up this screen:
http://imageshack.us...0/imag0081a.jpg ( It doesnt matter if a cable is plugged or not)
While the Touchpad is showing this screen webos doc. isnt working either!


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

1) i said base unit / base of the charging unit, not basement. the charge unit has a cap, sometimes it comes loose. for most people who have charging problems, it's because the cap is loose.

2) the touch pad requires at least a 600 mAmp charge just to get a slight charge. when the touchpad is totally out, inserting the USB charger into a PC USB doesn't provide enough power to charge it. PC USB does like 500 mAmps at best so there is almost no hope to charge through a PC usb port at all.

3) the charging unit is capable of providing a 2.1 Amps charge or a 2100 mAmps charge if it's working properly. and the USB cord is designed to withstand that charge. if either the USB cord or the the charging unit goes bad and the mAmps charge drops bellow 600 mAmp your touchpad won't charge.

4) your picture that you attached there, when you get that it normally means that means the mAmps charge is insufficient and/or you aren't getting any charge at all. usually either the charging unit or usb cord, or both has gone bad. I would just order another one from HP, i bought like 5. they're pretty cheap. going for like 15$ for the charging unit + usb cord.

5) if the HP touchpad is getting enough charge, you would see a battery with the lightning bolt sign on it and the battery start to fill up with red.

6) if you plug in a usb cord and you see the menu button go white and start shifting left and right, that means there's power, but if you don't get the battery with the lightning bolt sign on it, then it means you aren't getting enough power for it to charge.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

Once you get it up and running again, you should get a battery monitoring widget that shows you how many mAmps your device is consuming.  that way you can tell if the thing is actually charging or not. I was going crazy for like a good 30 minutes last time the base of my charging unit came loose. LoL, and I didn't have a battery monitoring widget at the time so it happened to me almost like you described. I updated to A3, it looked like it was charging according to the little battery charge thingy in the status bar, I left it alone for the night, woke up next morning with touch pad drained completely. The friggen thing wouldn't charge, I thought it was the pad, but then I have a lot of usb charger units and usb cords so I took 30 minutes and went through all combinations of them.

That's where I learned that the HP touchpad absolutely requires 2Amp rated USB cable and charging unit. If anything like the cap on the charging unit gets loose, poor contact, causing the charge to deminish, unsatisfactory USB cable, the HP touchpad won't charge.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

vsawri said:


> Once you get it up and running again, you should get a battery monitoring widget that shows you how many mAmps your device is consuming.  that way you can tell if the thing is actually charging or not. I was going crazy for like a good 30 minutes last time the base of my charging unit came loose. LoL, and I didn't have a battery monitoring widget at the time so it happened to me almost like you described. I updated to A3, it looked like it was charging according to the little battery charge thingy in the status bar, I left it alone for the night, woke up next morning with touch pad drained completely. The friggen thing wouldn't charge, I thought it was the pad, but then I have a lot of usb charger units and usb cords so I took 30 minutes and went through all combinations of them.
> 
> That's where I learned that the HP touchpad absolutely requires 2Amp rated USB cable and charging unit. If anything like the cap on the charging unit gets loose, poor contact, causing the charge to deminish, unsatisfactory USB cable, the HP touchpad won't charge.


I even had the cap itself go bad. One side of it had no continuity as measured with an ohm meter. Called HP and they sent me a new one, overnight and free.


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ohkay, i called HP Today ( Germany ) and they told me to charge it for 1 Hour.

Now nothing happend, the HP Told me they would like to repair the touchpad.
I am afraid they will see that i rooted it. The Warranty is away i tink!

Thank you vsawri


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you know someone else who owns a touch pad?


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

right, the only one with an touchpad ! got one of the last in germany !


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Jura_2k5 said:


> right, the only one with an touchpad ! got one of the last in germany !


Chargers from certain cell phones are compatible with the Touch Pad. When I say this I mean the voltage is correct and the mini-usb tip will plug into the port on the Touch Pad. However, the Touch Pad requires 2.1 amps current to properly charge. But plugging in a cell phone charger which is probably rated at .5 amps(500 milli-amps) or less should give you an indication if your Touch Pad can be charged. I have a friend who bought a charger for a Palm cell phone and it is only rated at 200 milli-amps and if his Touch Pad is turned off, the Palm charger will charge it in around 12 hours. You need to find some way to find out if it is your charger/usb cable or the Touch Pad that is the problem. If you can confirm it is any part besides your Touch Pad that is bad, you can call the HP help line and they will send you a replacement part free. You will just have to tell them that you tested charging your Touch Pad with a different charger or usb cable and it charged OK. Last resort, I don't know with you living in Germany, but the HP Store website has the charger, plug and usb cable for around $12. Good luck.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

YW, and chargers and USB cords made for other tablet devices will work too if you can't get an HP charger. i believe most tablets use 1amp to 2 amp chargers. all 500 mAmp chargers I've ever tried does not recharge the TouchPad when it's already out of battery. they will only work if it's not out of battery and you can turn the screen off. with the screen on the amp draw is just too high.


----------

